# Best Recruitment Sites??



## canadianprecastengineer (Nov 20, 2007)

So what are the best recruitment sites for jobs in Dubai??
I am a civil (precast) engineer so if anyone knows of the best site to post my cv on, it would be greaty appreciated.


----------



## astridindubai (Dec 8, 2007)

The longest list of direct links to Dubai jobs you will find on StartpageDubai. Go to the job page, you will find the recruitment agencies and jobsites sorted in categories. Scroll down for the HR & vacancy pages of Dubai companies.

Astrid


----------



## canadianprecastengineer (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks astridindubai! I am hoping to come there soon!


----------



## canadianprecastengineer (Nov 20, 2007)

I went to the site but there are lots! Does anyone know which is the best or most popular one to post my cv on?


----------

